# How to become a Freemason



## giftedindividual (Sep 26, 2013)

Can any Masons that are located in Greensboro, NC help me out on becoming a Freemason??? I've wanted to join the Fraternity since the very first time I heard about it. I like the bond that Freemasons have with one another. If you can give me some insight on what is required to join and how to go about joining please contact me. Thanks alot.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Sep 26, 2013)

A couple starting points:
Www.grandlodge-nc.org
Www.mwphglnc.org


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## giftedindividual (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you again

Sent from my SGH-T989 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

